# Another one



## Annbritt (Dec 28, 2012)

Wanted to show this one too








The girl I'm keeping from my latest litter


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

she is beautiful


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

what a beautiful girl she is


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

I cant believe I missed this thread! I *LOVE* that mouse, so pretty! Is she a blue splashed?


----------



## Annbritt (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, blue splashed astrex


----------

